
Show HN: Rust's Result(T) in Go with Go Generics - reconquestio
https://github.com/reconquest/goava#resultt
======
karmakaze
I'm not entirely familiar with the Rust type or the latest Go proposal but is
there a way to do this without possibility of cleanly compiled source
panicking at run time?

Something like if Result didn't include those possibly panicking functions and
wider types ResultOk and ResultErr had the corresponding functions guaranteed
not to panic. These types would only be accessible from Result upon checking.

~~~
Someone
No, it isn’t possible. FTA:

 _“Unfortunately, it can 't be ported completely due to lack of pattern
matching in Go.

The only possible way was to use channels and select {}, but it would be too
complicated and it would be just an imitation.”_

I don’t understand how the solution using channels would work.

